# Can anyone thread a needle???



## Mr Chi (May 25, 2005)

By that I mean, I am hopeless at textiles, and I was hoping I could commision someone to make me a small pouch type carrier. I cant have a handbag type thing and I dont like the look of the slings you can buy. What ideally im after is like a pouch that I can hang round my neck so he would be flat against my chest, alsmot like a deep hammock so he can burrow down or look out depending on him. Made out of polar fleece or somehing warm and snuggly? It just cant ressemble a ladies bag in anyway. Theres not aot out there for male chi owners  

Any help or ideas would be great! Thank you, James


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

do you have a style in mind?

what about a backwards back back style?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

dori makes great pouches!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

thanks luv


----------



## Mr Chi (May 25, 2005)

i was thinking basically like a sort of A4 size snuggly puch with a strap to go round my neck and he could hang from my neck in it leaving my hands free on my chest. I've seen some back pack style carriers but I would like him where I can see him and he can see me if he feels abit intimidated. ?


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Dori - that should be a snap for you to make! :wink:


----------



## Helen (May 7, 2005)

I want to get one similar to this one-

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20745&item=4387202509&rd=1

They have one at Petsmart I really liked a lot, and once i have money I going back to get it.  The one I want isn't nearly as bulky though.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

trust me, it is uncomfortable to wear them around your neck. what dori is talking about is back pack style that you wear in the front so it takes it off the neck and is worn around both shoulders. your chi will be in front of you against your chest....


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes I can make the front pack like luv4mygirls said.. I can make it out of any material. I can make it with pockets or without pockets. I can make it with a flap over the top with mesh in the front so the pup can be inside and still look out... I also can make it any size... I am going to make me one... I made me a pouch out of denim and it goes over the shoulder to the side but Gadet doesn't like it on the side So I am going to make one like a back pack style with mess front so I can have him at chest high... I like them because you can carry them anywhere but have your hands free.. 

I can put a ring in the inside so that you can clip the pups harness to it for extra safety... 

I have a picture of the pouch I made that goes over the shoulder on this site someplace in the craft section.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

here is the URL
http://chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=7638


----------



## Mr Chi (May 25, 2005)

Thats exactly what I was after!! How was that denim one to wear? was it a strain on the neck?


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I actually wear that one over my shoulder across my body... 

It wasn't very straining.. but I have never just hung it from my neck.


----------

